
Ask HN: Is there a tier 1 internet peering issue? - Osiris
Using &quot;mtr&quot;, I&#x27;m testing routes to various destination servers from 3 different sources (home, Chicago VPS, and Scaleway VPS).  Depending on the route, some destinations are showing significant packet loss, while others are not.<p>It appears that the packet loss happens on routes that go through as6453.net or telia.net
======
yosamino
Can confirm that I had issues with packets being massively dropped somewhere
in *.telia.net for minutes at at time on a connection within Europe.

Seems to all be resolved by now, though.

------
jrnichols
i asked about this before, and it was brushed off as "routers are giving ICMP
a lower priority, so you'll see higher ping times because of that." if it's
all the way through it might be an issue but if it's certain hops, it was
brushed off as that.

AT&T did have issues in north Texas yesterday, though. And there's probably a
DDoS going on somewhere right now.

